# Fur Texture Change



## Starweb9 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello everyone!
My golden has a strange fur texture. It may be nothing, but I one was curious if anyone knew what I can do about it? I feed him Fromm Pork and he gets Salmon oil on his food, so the rest of his fur is very sleek and shiny. However, once it gets to the fluff under his tail and his thighs, the fur gets extremely think and almost wool-like. I've tried brushing it out normally as well as using a Furminator, but nothing makes it the same as the rest of him. Any idea what the change could be or what I can do?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a normal texture for the feathers on the hips. Robbie's hips and tail are thick and woolly. Lilah's is not as thick, but has the same texture as Robbie's.


----------



## Starweb9 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ooh, okay. Thank you. I was mostly worried because he tends to bite at that fur in particular a lot. He doesn't have fleas or anything, so I didn't know if the fur change bothered him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't use the furminator.... could be damaging the coat even more. 

Other thing is you could be describing the effects of spay coat, if your dog's been neutered/spayed. The feathering and also the thicker longer areas of actual coat tend to get wooly or cottony. 

Best way to handle is you can purchase detanglers or conditioners and use them every time you brush the coat. This will help reduce breakage and it will help keep the coat healthy. I put a couple drops of conditioner in a spray bottle... and just shake it up before every use. 

Laura Salvatore (another GRF member) as well as others drilled it into my head a couple years back to never brush the coats without spritzing water on. And knock on wood it's helped keep my dogs coats healthy and full.


----------



## Starweb9 (Apr 17, 2014)

I did not know about always spritzing water before brushing, but I will definitely do that from now on! Should I never use a furminator on him? I did notice the wooly fur on his thighs showed up after we got him neutered last winter, so that would make sense. 

Are there any conditioners you recommend specifically? Also, what sort of brush should I be using?


----------

